# which of these 2 cpus is better?



## wonslung (Nov 3, 2009)

If you had to choose between these 2 cpu's which would you take and why?

CPU1

```
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz (1200.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10661  Stepping = 1
  Features=0xafebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe31d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
```

CPU2

```
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz (2006.98-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
```



thanks for the help


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 3, 2009)

is this a trick question?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between these 2 cpu's which would you take and why?




```
[B][U]Celeron 220 1.2GHz[/U][/B]
process: 65nm
TDP: 19W
cores: 1

[B][U]Pentium E2180 2.0GHz[/U][/B]
process: 65nm
TDP: 65W
cores: 2
```

For embedded/low power consumption: Celeron 220, if you need more computing power, then E2180.


----------



## varda (Nov 3, 2009)

Take a closer look to both of them on manufacturer site following links below.

http://ark.intel.com/Search.aspx?t=SPECCode&q=SLAF2
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33102

Celeron 220 is a kind of mobile CPU for some notebook/minimotherboard socket, single core, less bus speed, less cache size.

http://ark.intel.com/Search.aspx?t=SPECCode&q=SLA8Y
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=31733

Pentium E2180 is a desktop CPU for socket 775, two cores, almost twice core speed, higher bus speed, twise cache size.

They are not interchangeable because requires different sockets/motherbords.

Celeron 220 may be sutable for small/quiet/embeddable low power system. E2180 is more powerfull in any case and more accesible on market.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 3, 2009)

varda said:
			
		

> Take a closer look to both of them on manufacturer site following links below.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/Search.aspx?t=SPECCode&q=SLAF2
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33102
> ...



It's interesting because The hosting i ordered was supposed to come with single core 220

i order a few here and there and i sometimes get the e2180 cpu...i assumed it was better too, but i wasn't sure.


----------



## varda (Nov 4, 2009)

May be hoster follows fashionable direction, Green Peace, decreasing power consumption and etc ;-) May be they still have a lot of unused and still not sold industrial or emeddable systems which they now want to monetize and actually use in such way.

Anyway you have to deside what to choose. May be there's significant difference in price/plans. Just ask your hoster directly for reasons.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 5, 2009)

varda said:
			
		

> May be hoster follows fashionable direction, Green Peace, decreasing power consumption and etc ;-) May be they still have a lot of unused and still not sold industrial or emeddable systems which they now want to monetize and actually use in such way.
> 
> Anyway you have to deside what to choose. May be there's significant difference in price/plans. Just ask your hoster directly for reasons.




yeah, i guess they have a lot of the older dual core cpu's left over from when they were still new and they are just reusing them.  seeing as they are probably faster than the single core machines noone will complain. This is what i originally thought but i wasn't sure....I thought maybe i was wrong....anyways, thanks


----------



## wonslung (Nov 5, 2009)

yah, i figured as much, this was my original thought but i wanted to make sure i wasn't missing something.


----------



## varda (Nov 7, 2009)

In past I've found some VIA Nano CPU based hosting. Tested it and it was very slow. Now there are MacMini (http://www.macminicolo.net/) and Intel Atom (https://interserver.net/custom-managed-dedicated-servers.html) hosting on market. It looks very hard ;-) http://www.macminicolo.net/i_mini/cage1.png


----------

